# Advice sought on this back



## MilburnCreek (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok bros, be brutal with me.  I spend most of time on chest/arms/legs, and historically, not so much on back (although I've always done deadlifts at least once a week).  I've paid almost ZERO attention to Lats and Traps.  Here's my 53-year old back as of this morning.  I would LOVE a more pronounced V-shape, and would like your opinions on what this back needs most of all. Thank you!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Feb 3, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Ok bros, be brutal with me.  I spend most of time on chest/arms/legs, and historically, not so much on back (although I've always done deadlifts at least once a week).  I've paid almost ZERO attention to Lats and Traps.  Here's my 53-year old back as of this morning.  I would LOVE a more pronounced V-shape, and would like your opinions on what this back needs most of all. Thank you!



Picture doesnt load buddy.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 3, 2013)

?? ? ? ? ? ? weird...I'm sitting here looking at it in the post!


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 3, 2013)

If your shoulders are still good you may want to try hanging several times daily letting your scapulas pop out. You can do one arm variations of that stretch 
with any stationary object you can hang on to. Getting flexible like that will help 
as you can easily get that lat spread movement working. Barbell rows number one in my book . love dumbell rows too narrow pulldowns and some wide 
. would'nt waste time energy or injury possibilty with much inthe way of behing the neck pulldowns. Some people may like those but I think they can be injury producing. The back needs some wt to be worked well . 
If you can find Platzs old straight arm pulldowns in pictures -try it! the best fucking pump to finish a back session once you know how to do it.
If you cant find it let me know and I'll type out instructions when I'm not short on time. Thanks, T


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2013)

Try some of mountaindogs exercises i posted in the back mass thread. I also love chin-ups if you can do them.  Remember for back thickness, you are looking to squeeze or contract your shoulder blades.  This is probably why the suitcase row is one of Phils reccomended exercises for back thickness since it it easy to target the muscle. Also do rear delt work such as reverse flyes and face pulls to to further thicken that area.  It also does not hurt to keep your waist in check to further the V taper illusion.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 4, 2013)

Agree with Mag  . JM's back stuff is incredible take small bites and ease in though. Intense brutally effective stuff. T


----------



## tri-terror (Feb 4, 2013)

Prioritize close grip neutral or supinated pulldowns or chins.  Make sure you get a good stretch, no cheating on these. 4-6 hard sets in the 8-12 range.

then do bent over DB rows with a DB in each hand rowing at the same time.  Again focus on the stretch and on the scapulae coming together.  You will not be able to do these very heavy at first.  3 hard sets 8-10 reps.

WIDE grip pulldowns to the front.  Lighter weight here.  8 sets of 8 reps.

Finish with 2 hard sets of seated cable rows.  Close grip.


----------



## Zaven (Feb 4, 2013)

Some great advice here^^^^

I prefer good ole fashioned pullups and weighted pullups.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 4, 2013)

Zaven said:


> Some great advice here^^^^
> 
> I prefer good ole fashioned pullups and weighted pullups.



So did I for several years when I first started training. wide close reverse etc. Was awesome especially with an in tune partner. 
I have too many structural isses to use those moves effectively anymore. If you can use them--they are awesome. 
T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

Chin assist machine to get you going . If no weight stack assisted chin up buy a couple different widths of those rubber bands and hang off handles with feet on bottom like a stirrup.. I train a few teens with those so they can meet physical ability for their age on test.
Got my drift in bad explanation?lol


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Chin assist machine to get you going . If no weight stack assisted chin up buy a couple different widths of those rubber bands and hang off handles with feet on bottom like a stirrup.. I train a few teens with those so they can meet physical ability for their age on test.
> Got my drift in bad explanation?lol



LOL...My translation:  Use the Chin Assist Machine to start....after that it begins to sounds like Cirque de Soleil....


----------



## drflex (Feb 5, 2013)

rows... seated, dumbell, barbell, etc wide grip and close.
with a full stretch  also stretch between sets


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 5, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> LOL...My translation:  Use the Chin Assist Machine to start....after that it begins to sounds like Cirque de Soleil....



Hahahaha..no it's not!  Killen me.. They make these 4ft diameter rubber bands in different widths . From 1/2 to 2in or more. More width more resistance or help. For your comment use two 3in ..lol.. 
And when u lower the band stretches and assists your big carcass up to do a full chinup. Wait till I figure how to you tube.. Then it's showtime. Any advice how to and put here I'd like to Fricken know.


----------



## striffe (Feb 5, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hahahaha..no it's not!  Killen me.. They make these 4ft diameter rubber bands in different widths . From 1/2 to 2in or more. More width more resistance or help. For your comment use two 3in ..lol..
> And when u lower the band stretches and assists your big carcass up to do a full chinup. Wait till I figure how to you tube.. Then it's showtime. Any advice how to and put here I'd like to Fricken know.



I know what you are saying.
As for you tube. Do you know how to post a video on you tube? Create an account there. Then post your video to you tube. Then while you are on you tube at your video, copy the you tube link into your post. Then the you tube video will be here.
Did that make sense?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 5, 2013)

Like tri-terror said, prioritize close/narrow grip chins/pulldown movements.  I really like pullovers or the straight arm pulldowns to fry the lats.  i do sternum chins to really hammer the teres but use common sense, too many and you'll overwork and possibly injure the shoulders.


----------



## Marshall (Feb 8, 2013)

As long as you're training good, 'back' kind of boils down to genetic structure. A great diet, being lean really brings out the lines and taper too. I've seen guys with perfect V tapers who don't really train. Same as calves and neck. You'll see guys with huge diamond cut calves that have never touched a weight in their life.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

hijacked said:


> I know what you are saying.
> As for you tube. Do you know how to post a video on you tube? Create an account there. Then post your video to you tube. Then while you are on you tube at your video, copy the you tube link into your post. Then the you tube video will be here.
> Did that make sense?



I was born in a cave. So no..on first question
.. I'll forward to u..  I'll find one on you tube .


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 8, 2013)

Like this . . .   
    

http://youtu.be/lxhjYZ4IyaM


----------



## striffe (Feb 8, 2013)

No like this.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=JFtE...ch?v=JFtE27GzTTk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 8, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> Like this . . .   http://youtu.be/lxhjYZ4IyaM



Says "private" when I click on Millburn. Unlike Ironbuilt my cave has 
heat and ac..  . Thanks, T.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 8, 2013)

Think we're set now  Thanks


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Says "private" when I click on Millburn. Unlike Ironbuilt my cave has
> heat and ac..  . Thanks, T.



I can't download Milburn and I got hamsters full speed on the electron wheel on Clen so powers there ..
Wish my cave had a fart fan..


----------

